# Guitarists of TCoD



## Ether's Bane (Sep 13, 2013)

If you play the guitar, this is the thread for you! Discuss all things guitar-related here - how long you've played it for, what songs you know, the first song/riff you learned, your favorite guitarists, the brand of guitar you own, tips for playing certain songs/parts of songs... anything, really!

I've been playing since January 2013, and I own an LTD electric guitar. The first riff I learned was Seven Nation Army, and the first song I learned was Holy Diver (rhythm guitar part).


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm not all that great at it, I just picked it up a couple weeks ago.  All I can really play is the part of Smoke On The Water that everyone knows, and Crazy Little Thing Called Love.  That's about it.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 13, 2013)

Ah, right. Letssee. 

I've been playing guitar for about twelve years now. I own five guitars, two acoustic and three electric. My first was an electric through, a cheap little First Act that I still have. My others are... wait.... here. Bad pic but the only one I have right now. Starting from the left is my Washburn acoustic, then next is the cheapo First Act, then my Lyon, then my baby a Schecter Omen, then my second baby, Epiphone acoustic sunburst.

I'm saving up to buy this currently. 

The fist song I ever learned was the metal gear solid skateboarding theme. I learned it piece by piece while learning others. It was the first complete song I learned though. Now I can play pretty much anything. I'm self-taught for the most part. I've had teachers here and there, though. I've played in a couple bands. When I was first learning I picked up a lot of Three Days Grace, Linkin Park, and Green Day music. Now I play anything from Green Day and Three Days Grace, to Disturbed and Metallica.


----------

